# Decadenza



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

*Da http://www.corriere.it/italians/ di Beppe Severgnini*

*Tecniche di decadenza*

*Gentile Bsev, 
per aiutarmi a raccogliere il sonno nella calura milanese mi sto rileggendo la Storia d'Italia di Montanelli (ognuno ha le sue perversioni). Non sono mai stato un seguace sfegatato del Nostro, ma senti qui cosa ho scovato: Tutte le decadenze in tutti i luoghi e in tutti i tempi sono contrassegnate dai medesimi fenomeni: le accresciute distanze sociali fra un numero sempre più piccolo di privilegiati e una massa sempre più grande di derelitti, l'affievolimento di ogni vincolo di solidarietà, e la totale indifferenza di tutti agli interessi della comunità». Si parla della decadenza dell'Impero Romano, va bene. Ma se alla «massa di derelitti» sostituiamo una generazione che annaspa e ha poche speranze di veder realizzate le proprie ambizioni, non è una descrizione adatta all'Italia del 2010? Ma forse sono il caldo e la mancanza di sonno mi danno alla testa.*

Eugenio Spagnolini , eugenio.spagnolini@gmail.com 
Caro Esp, ti rispondo con un'altra citazione dello stesso autore (e mio maestro). L'analogia storica è più vicina nel tempo - Venezia alla fine del XVIII secolo - ma comunque italiana, e altrettanto inquietante. Scrive Montanelli: «In città tutto era spettacolo, divertimento e voluttà. I piaceri compensavano l'oppressione e contribuivano a sopportarla. E la casta dominante ne fu un'eccellente dispensatrice e regista». E si sa com'è finita la Repubblica di Venezia. Non è crollata, non è esplosa. S'è squagliata come un gelato al sole.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

l'ho appena finito di leggere in rete:up::up::up:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Spostando la riflessione dal pubblico al privato.
Non si chiede forse troppo divertimento, eccitazione e stimoli dal rapporto di coppia?
Non potrebbe essere perché si ha paura della quiete?
E' un po' come quando si è adolescenti e si è spaventati dal silenzio perché i contenuti interni sono troppo caotici per poterli ascoltare.
Perché si cerca, anche in coppia, il divertimento che non permette l'ascolto reciproco?
L'avete sperimentato?
E' sempre stato, o almeno nell'ultimo secolo.
Si è sempre detto detto di una coppia silenziosa al ristorante "sono sposati".
Ma perché?
A volte io ho interpretato in positivo dei silenzi come condivisione.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spostando la riflessione dal pubblico al privato.
> Non si chiede forse troppo divertimento, eccitazione e stimoli dal rapporto di coppia?
> Non potrebbe essere perché si ha paura della quiete?
> E' un po' come quando si è adolescenti e si è spaventati dal silenzio perché i contenuti interni sono troppo caotici per poterli ascoltare.
> ...


Anch'io ma credo sia u osa che si raggiunge col tempo.
C'è un mio amico, sposato da 8 annia che mai, neanche all'inizio del matrimonio riusciva a divertirsi se usciva solo con la moglie.
A me sembrava assurdo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

*decadenza?*

Culi a buchi
Tette che cascano
Ciccio che tira 
Ma non spinge più.

Buonagiornata Persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anch'io ma credo sia u osa che si raggiunge col tempo.
> C'è un mio amico, sposato da 8 annia che mai, neanche all'inizio del matrimonio riusciva a divertirsi se usciva solo con la moglie.
> A me sembrava assurdo


 Riflettendo su questo e sul thread aperto da tenebroso (sesso migliore col partner o con sconosciuto/a) sorge spontanea la domanda: perché ci si sposa?
Apro un thread.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spostando la riflessione dal pubblico al privato.
> Non si chiede forse troppo divertimento, eccitazione e stimoli dal rapporto di coppia?
> N*on potrebbe essere perché si ha paura della quiete?*
> E' un po' come quando si è adolescenti e si è spaventati dal silenzio perché i contenuti interni sono troppo caotici per poterli ascoltare.
> ...


questo lo penso davvero da tanto tempo , frequentando i forum una delle cose che emergono continuamente è la ricerca continua di emozioni e il rigetto di quella che si considera sempre  noiosa routine .
manca sempre quella parte  che io ritengo preziosissima che racchiuda il calore dell'intimità intesa come impareggiabile condivisione di quelli che sono poi i punti più alti della vita 
l'amore come semplice passione non può arrivare a circondare una coppia di tale ...non so come chiamarla..."consapevolezza del noi" 

ben vengano stimoli ed interessi che però facciano da contorno alla coppia e non nascondano ,invece,l'inconsistenza di un sentimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo lo penso davvero da tanto tempo , *frequentando i forum una delle cose che emergono continuamente è la ricerca continua di emozioni e il rigetto di quella che si considera sempre noiosa routine* .
> *manca sempre quella parte che io ritengo preziosissima che racchiuda il calore dell'intimità intesa* come impareggiabile condivisione di quelli che sono poi i punti più alti della vita
> l'amore come semplice passione non può arrivare a circondare una coppia di tale ...non so come chiamarla..."consapevolezza del noi"
> 
> ben vengano stimoli ed interessi che però facciano da contorno alla coppia e non nascondano ,invece,l'inconsistenza di un sentimento.


 C'è paura, come per eterni adlescenti, dell'intimità e c'è la ricerca invece delle emozioni come su un ottovolante (tipico divertimento adolescenziale).
Ma perché c'è tanta paura dell'intimità?


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è paura, come per eterni adlescenti, dell'intimità e c'è la ricerca invece delle emozioni come su un ottovolante (tipico divertimento adolescenziale).
> Ma perché c'è tanta paura dell'intimità?


intanto non ci si arriva proprio perché sempre presi  da distrazioni del momento , non conoscendola poi , non si ha idea della bellezza e della sensazione appagante che si riesce ad avere.
ecco, in questo momento rispondere al post sulla perfezione ricordando uno delle "scene"  normali in casa la sera in cui con mia figlia piccolina  , mio marito e l'immancabile cane...si giocava ridendo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non ci si arriva proprio perché sempre presi da distrazioni del momento , non conoscendola poi , non si ha idea della bellezza e della sensazione appagante che si riesce ad avere.
> ecco, in questo momento rispondere al post sulla perfezione ricordando uno delle "scene" normali in casa la sera in cui con mia figlia piccolina , mio marito e l'immancabile cane...si giocava ridendo.


 Io ho dovuto rimuovere tanti ricordi perché erano falsi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho dovuto rimuovere tanti ricordi perché erano falsi.


immagino e già ti ho scritto quanto riesco a capire la destabilizzazione assoluta di una cosa del genere.
però ....credo che non sia vero che tutto è stato falso.


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho dovuto* rimuovere tanti ricordi perché erano falsi*.



no, non ne  sarei cosi certa persa,

lo hai dovuto fare per difenderti, ed è comprensibile . ma che fossero stati falsi per l a maggior parte ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino e già ti ho scritto quanto riesco a capire la destabilizzazione assoluta di una cosa del genere.
> però ....credo che non sia vero che tutto è stato falso.





miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non ne  sarei cosi certa persa,
> 
> lo hai dovuto fare per difenderti, ed è comprensibile . ma che fossero stati falsi per l a maggior parte ho i miei dubbi.


Anch'io non penso affatto che fossero falsi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2010)

gli anni di amore ci sono stati ; capisco che per lei non sia affatto facile recuperarli ma sarebbe bello.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli anni di amore ci sono stati ; capisco che per lei non sia affatto facile recuperarli ma sarebbe bello.


Secondo me li ha bene in mente ma gli anni "cattivi "hanno nascosto tutto.
La capisco ,povera stella


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non ne  sarei cosi certa persa,
> 
> lo hai dovuto fare per difenderti, ed è comprensibile . ma che fossero stati falsi per l a maggior parte ho i miei dubbi.


Lo penso anch'io....


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

anche io la capisco.
perchè un conto è come nel mio caso, che ci prendavamo a martellate sui denti tutti i santi giorni per anni  , ma per loro cosi non è stato.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

*Per tornare in tema*

Mi è venuto in mente questo.
Mi ripropongo di leggerlo quanto prima.

http://ainet.altervista.org/infoz/c..._tesina_commento_sintesi_tesi_letteratura.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente questo.
> Mi ripropongo di leggerlo quanto prima.
> 
> http://ainet.altervista.org/infoz/c..._tesina_commento_sintesi_tesi_letteratura.htm


 Ho estratto questa parte: "In una società in cui è attuato il sesso libero e le parole padre e madre sono irriverenti e scandalose le relazioni durature sono viste come strane e anormali e il nucleo familiare come uno spregevole luogo dove venivano cresciuti i bambini nel passato. Gli abitanti di questo futuro vivono perciò nella loro felicità forzata ignorando le opere classiche e religiose come quelle di Shakespeare o come la Bibbia, censurate dai governatori. Ovattati nella loro quotidiana calma gli individui di questo mondo, nel caso dovessero incappare in ansia, rabbia, tristezza o situazioni spiacevoli, ricorrono al soma: droga sintetica miracolosa, senza effetti collaterali, che permette di sfuggire ai dispiaceri e che è addirittura consigliata ipnopedicamente. L'individuo quindi non esiste più, l’individualità del soggetto, ciò che fa di un essere umano una cosa unica e inimitabile, è un concetto assolutamente sconosciuto al popolo, prezzo da pagare per avere questa felicità comune."

E' incredibile che ciò che era pensato per criticare il comunismo si sia realizzato nel capitalismo.


----------

